# Self-reliance for beginners (SAVE)



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

A couple of years ago the thought of being totally self-reliant was very appealing to me. Knowing full well that I would literally die if I were to attempt doing off grid by myself (due to my own lack of knowledge and survival skills). I started doing baby steps and learn as I went. I thought of little things around my home that I could do myself instead of buying from the store or having someone do for me. 

I garden and I do some canning, freezing and dehydrating. I have made butter and my own laundry detergent. I found ways to become more and more frugal and try to get along with as little money as possible. While it is only a small start, it was liberating! Needless to say, the more I tried to live self-reliantly, the more I realized just how reliant I still was. Disheartening. I can make my own laundry detergent, but I still need to go off and purchase the ingredients to make it. That nearly defeats the purpose from a self-reliant standpoint. 

I'm not sure why I am even posting this other than I am frustrated. I own a house on just under one acre and it is in a small town, so I have the rural-ness, but also have neighbors which means no animals until I find (and can afford) to buy some land. If anyone has some suggestions on LITTLE things I can be doing now, I really would appreciate it. I need to get my "fire" back and having some trouble finding it.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

I think an acre is an excellent starting point. Fruit, veggies, poultry, bees.... A quarter acre of veggies alone would be a lot of food.
There is a good 1 acre homestead layout sketch in John Seymour's book "Self sufficient life" that would give you plenty of ideas.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You could have rabbits and quail. Meat and eggs! Grow the feed for them on your acre.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Just remember in case anyone from town asks, the rabbits are PETS.

The main thing to acquire now could very well be knowledge. Go to a butcher shop and buy fat trimmings, tell them you want to learn to make soap and be real nice. Learn to render the fat, buy the lye and make your own soap. Read up on it first!

Anyone that ever accomplishes something starts out with small steps and grows from that.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you for the encouragement and suggestions. I want to learn to make soap, but after doing the reading, it is a little intimidating....not that I won't give it a try, but definitely need to study it much closer. As for the animals...well, this is why I would die out in the wild by myself lol I'm still a tad tenderhearted. I am sure if my family and I were going hungry, I would do what it took to feed them, but until that point of desperation, I don't know if I have it in me to off one of them. I have things I need to keep working on


----------



## Taylor (May 11, 2002)

The John Seymour book is a great suggestion, and for ideas of what can be done on a small city plot, see http://pathtofreedom.com/pathproject/
They do a lot with a little land but use it efficiently, and the projects and photos are very inspiring.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you for the link. Checking it out now.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep doing what you have been doing. Expand your projects a little at a time. One project that is worth working on is finances. Become more frugal. Work on eliminating debt, and work on accumulating cash. Cash is good, it allows us to buy bargains when they become available.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

niki...you can do it....i think i can ..i think i can...i trhink i can

oh and by the way......get a slingshot


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Personally I think the best way to start to be self reliant is to be a good camper. Get the camping gear(tent, bag, pads, boots, appropriate quality clothes, ax, bow saw, cast iron pots, dutch oven, tripod, etc.) and know how to use it, and go out and use it and learn to be comfortable and confident and at home in the woods. Also be a good camper by having a good 'tude, NO WHINING, cultivate common sense. Be able to enjoy a night on the ground, without a shower the next day. 

Build a strong body with a lot of endurance, and a strong immune system. Don't be affraid of all-day manual labor and learn to appreciate what it teaches you and the end result. 

Learn the plants in your area, what did the indians eat? what did they use for materials? what kind of houses did they build? THese people spent thousands of years living successfully in this environment, learn from them. 

That;s my 2c


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I forage. If you can find areas to stop and do that nearby where it's feasable. Learn to identify skills. Take a course in mycology or mushroom identification, wild edibles, berries, etc. 
Though I live on a larger acerage, my garden is only 1/4 acre and provides plenty. Another plot is planted for feed, such as sunflowers interplanted with vine peas. Corn is interplanted with squash and pole beans. You can harvest a massive amount of produce with intesive gardening. Get the book "Square Foot Gardening" by Mel Bartholemew. The math about that will boggle your mind. 
like elkhound said, a slingshot might not be a bad idea. Give you something to hone a skill to get accurate, and if you DO go hunt for a squirrel or rabbit...what the heck, it's something good for the pot and have fun trying. 
try bowfishing in spring if there is a neaby lake, after you learn longbow skills. Not expensive to own a longbow, and good strenght building excercises you might want to do for building up a stamina for outdoors isn't a bad idea. 
I'd grow some coturnix quail and/or rabbits. Maybe for a companion pet, get a pair of breeding pet chinchillas. They have adorable offspring that might get you off to a small start for pets to sell others interested in them. Not to make a huge profit, but for fun, plus the benefit of a small companion livable and compact for your environment. Bantams can give you eggs, and a quiet calm strain of cochins won't bother neighbors. They also are broody and will hatch fertil eggs you might have to keep a running population for fun. They don't take much to feed, either. 
Lots you can do on a yard that is under an acre. My dad kept several beehives where he lived in town on a double lot, much less than 1/2 acre.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> Personally I think the best way to start to be self reliant is to be a good camper. Get the camping gear(tent, bag, pads, boots, appropriate quality clothes, ax, bow saw, cast iron pots, dutch oven, tripod, etc.) and know how to use it, and go out and use it and learn to be comfortable and confident and at home in the woods. Also be a good camper by having a good 'tude, NO WHINING, cultivate common sense. Be able to enjoy a night on the ground, without a shower the next day.
> 
> Build a strong body with a lot of endurance, and a strong immune system. Don't be affraid of all-day manual labor and learn to appreciate what it teaches you and the end result.
> 
> ...


omg..no whining? None? Like in zero whining? I can gut and scale fish, I helped dad skin animals, but without whining while I do it? Gawd...there was whining the entire way through it as far as eeeeewwwww, ew ew ew ewwwwwww....dry heave, dry heave, eeeeeewwwww...yuck...dry heave.....okay, ready....hand me another....ewwww....how many are left? How many? eeewwwwwww.

I don't b*tch, but I am a master at whining lol

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not totally citified or sissified, but you make some good points. 

Elkhound, thanks for the encouragement...you gonna teach me how to use that slingshot? 

MW, I am planning on taking archery as one of my electives - and probably self-defense, too. Good idea about the mycology class.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Niki said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and suggestions. I want to learn to make soap, but after doing the reading, it is a little intimidating....not that I won't give it a try, but definitely need to study it much closer. As for the animals...well, this is why I would die out in the wild by myself lol I'm still a tad tenderhearted. I am sure if my family and I were going hungry, I would do what it took to feed them, but until that point of desperation, I don't know if I have it in me to off one of them. I have things I need to keep working on


For soap making go to Muller's Farm for an excellent tutorial. http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/pictorials.html They also offer classes. I'm going to try it one weekend this spring.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

You know...I think I might just have to give it a go. What fun! Thanks for the link. I had forgotten about that site.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In one of the Nearings' books they talked about having 2 gardens, the 2nd one for "INSURANCE". They did them at different altitudes. After I read that, I started a small backup garden. Just in case you like this idea...! ldc


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I agree that camping is a great idea. You will learn alot camping.

There is a lot you can do with an acre. You can plant some fruit trees. How big is your garden? Can you expand it? Try growing something new? Do you start your plants from seed? Do you save seed? That might be something new to learn this year. 

Try growing some herbs and learning about their medicinal properties. 

Do you sew or knit? What about learning to spin? You might not can raise sheep now but you could learn how to spin and knit yourself a sweater.  

You don't have to raise dairy goats to learn to make cheese and yogurt. Learn how now. 

Build a solar oven. Then use it.

Can you get away with a few hens? Fresh eggs are wonderful. 

Line drying your clothes will save energy and money.

Try a 'no electricity' weekend at home. Turn off the TV and the lights. Cook outdoors. You'll be surprised how much you rely on electricity. It's much easier to go camping than to do this!!

Hope this gives you some good ideas!

Beth


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Great ideas!

I do have fruit: Pear, apple, peach trees...plum tree might get planted this year, have a grape vine, strawberry plants. The garden is ... well... I have a medium size plot...not good at eyeballing the measurments, but I have my strawberries, potatoes, green beans, peppers, onions, broccoli, cilantro, basil, oregano, thyme, summer squash, zucchini squash, acorn squash and cucumbers that I put out there. I plant peas around my patio and melon plants on each end. By the time the peas are done, the melon vines are ready to take their spot. I have tomato plants behind the garage and also plant lettuces along the walkway behind the house and also carrots. We also have a blackberry bush and black raspberry bush in the center of the backyard. Every year I dig a new 'garden' - which means I expand the flower beds to make room for more herbs or vegies and/or I dig a completely new bed and plant flowers and herbs. I'm pretty well set when it comes to gardening, but I don't get enough yield to last until the first harvest of the following year. Most of my property is the front yard which gets a lot of shade so there just isn't much I know to grow out front. I do have an area behind my garage that has been used for parking, but now that it is all muddied up from the winter, I am thinking it is time to make it another garden plot. It gets full sun 

I can mend, but I am not real patient with the needle. I wish I was. I would love to make a quilt!! I'd love to find one of those old non-electric singer sewing machines...I would do better with that than hand-sewing. I'm not a knitter either, but I think my mom made me enough afghans to last a lifetime lol

Learning to make cheese is on the to do list for sure and I am intrigued with the thought of making a solar oven. Last year it was pretty cool to dehydrate things in the back of an old mini-van I have  Hmmmm...I am thinking I need to convert that mini van into a root cellar...hmmm..hmmm...hmmmm


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Thought of some more...

Composting
Rain water harvesting
Grinding wheat/bread making
Quilting


Beth


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Niki,
You might learn to bake bread. Buy a small coffee grinder at a Target/WalMart/Kmart type store. usually, they will grind wheat in small batches. I have a large grinder but find the smaller one works well in my small kitchen. 

Wheat is cheap. Store some. I don't know if being self sustaining means you have to grow absolutely everything! Accept your limitations -concentrate on what you are able to do and the changes you have made. 

You also might find ways to learn other skills that you can't totally provide for your self, but might be able to someday in the future. I don't have room for a cow but I might some day, so I am going to learn to make cheese. I will have to buy/trade for the milk & cream now, but when I do get my cow, I will already know the skill. 

I am also reading everything I can get my hands on about pastures for sheep and cattle. 

Good luck.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Niki, your off to a great start! Your willing to try and taking it a step at a time is really the wisest thing to do. If you don't, you'll end up completely overwhelmed.

Just continue to break things up into small manageable bits. Look what you do already -- you can, freeze, dehydrate and garden. You make laundry detergent and butter. Your willing to try making your own soap. You have an acre to work with. These are huge steps in acquiring self-sufficiency. 

Although livestock always seems to be what everyone tries to impress on you; it also has it's drawbacks. Feed is getting expensive and if you don't have the room due to your homestead arrangement already being in place (you sure can't move the house, mature fruit trees, sunlight limitations for a grain field, etc.), then your better off without livestock and putting your efforts into other areas.

Your next step might be to begin stocking up. There are many alternatives to meat (canned tuna, canned ham, canned chicken, etc.), and aim to first get stocked up for 3 months; then 6 months; then a year. Don't forget to stock up on things like batteries, toilet paper, deodorant, laundry soap makings, etc. (there are many lists on the web to help). Remember, there is nothing wrong with buying items as needed. No one is ever 100% self sufficient. Even the native Americans had to trade for some things.  

With regards to the laundry soap making, although you have to buy the supplies, you've already seen how it saves money, is more healthful for you, and lasts longer. Therefore, it certainly is a better way to go. Self-suffiecenty doesn't mean you don't depend on others for some things; but, that you get frugal as well by doing what lasts, is healthy, and you get the most bang for the buck you do need to spend.

Best wishes and keep us posted on how your doing!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Niki said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and suggestions. I want to learn to make soap, but after doing the reading, it is a little intimidating....not that I won't give it a try, but definitely need to study it much closer. As for the animals...well, this is why I would die out in the wild by myself lol I'm still a tad tenderhearted. I am sure if my family and I were going hungry, I would do what it took to feed them, but until that point of desperation, I don't know if I have it in me to off one of them. I have things I need to keep working on


Niki, soap making can be intimidating from reading about it, but it really isn't a magic potion that you have to hold your mouth just right and read incantations to get it to turn out. :hobbyhors 

Some things that I might suggest to help you maybe a little less worried are:

Make it outside on a propane burner - less worry about fumes that way.
ALWAYS WEAR SAFETY GLASSES! You can always neutralize the base elsewhere on your body, but you really don't want to burn your eyes.
ALWAYS ADD THE LYE TO THE WATER, NOT THE WATER TO THE LYE!
Get your equipment together before you get the ingredients out. That way you won't be looking for something when you need to be paying attention to the formula.
Use a recipe that is basic and that you know has worked out for others, that way if it doesn't work for you it is easier for others to help you figure out what went wrong.
Have plenty of vinegar on hand and some poured up, lye is a base and vinegar is an acid, the neutralize each other so if you think you get lye on yourself, get vinegar on the same spot and no burn.

And last but certainly not least, one of the biggest dangers in making soap is that it is very addictive :dance:


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

edcopp said:


> Keep doing what you have been doing. Expand your projects a little at a time. One project that is worth working on is finances. Become more frugal. Work on eliminating debt, and work on accumulating cash. Cash is good, it allows us to buy bargains when they become available.



Nikki and anyone else interested in a self sustaining lifestyle this is good advice. 

We were taught by our grandparents to choose a topic and a task every year. At the Christmas family get together our GPs would ask each child what topic they wanted to learn about this year and what skill or task. During the summer GChild visit...all the grandchildren came for one week during the summer...we would share our topic and skill/task with everyone else.

Myself and the cousins still do this today. My topics change throughout the year as do the skills. This year it's Nutritional awareness and soapmaking. 

Just make a list of skills and things you would like to accomplish and work on them.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you all for more great thoughts and encouragement


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Niki,

Try making your own breads. Feel free to experiment by adding herbs and dehydrated fruits. When in season, I like to add a handful of fresh berries to my pancake batter. There's no storebought mix that can compare to homemade wild strawberry pancakes.

Is there a particular prepackaged or canned food from the store you're fond of? If so, try making your own versions. Chances are you'll come up with food that tastes better.

You mention wanting to find an old treadle sewing machine, yet I assume you have electricity. I've seen the older electric Singers at auctions sell for $4-10. This would be a relatively cheap investment since most new machines start out at $100. 

Maggie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like the old readers digest..back-to basics book.look for a copy..it is still published i think.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

maggie...I bake...oh my..yes...I bake. No worries there  I also re-create favorites in a home made version. Yes, I have electricity, but in the event of no power, I want to still be able to use the machine...plus I love the way they look 

Elkhound, good thinking. I will look for it. Thanks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This looks like another one that our newer members could use, and maybe the older more experienced members, might add to.
Angie


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

There are a lot of good ideas on this thread -- enough to keep most people busy for a lifetime, LOL! And there are more things that could be added. But what I want to say is this: it's a good thing to work on reducing your dependence on outside inputs, a very good thing. But nobody, ever, has ever been totally self-sufficient. Even some fellow living by himself on a deserted island would have had to do without things he would've liked to've had, that he couldn't produce himself. I think that what is just as important as trying to do as much as possible yourself is to get to know people who are likeminded, and set up a network with them. That way you can each specialize in something, and share it in exchange for the things you can't do, or don't really like to do. Maybe you can raise herbs and dry them, and trade them for eggs, or make baskets and trade for tanned leather to make your own shoes, or trade some ripe tomatoes for a haircut....Do some sewing in exchange for manure for your garden; write a resume for someone in exchange for getting your firewood stacked.

One way to stay out of the 'money' economy as much as possible is to get involved in a barter economy. Right now, the best way to insulate not only yourself, but also your friends, family, and neighbors, against the possible collapse of our economy, is to get a healthy local barter economy going.

Kathleen


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> We were taught by our grandparents to choose a topic and a task every year. At the Christmas family get together our GPs would ask each child what topic they wanted to learn about this year and what skill or task. During the summer GChild visit...all the grandchildren came for one week during the summer...we would share our topic and skill/task with everyone else.


Good advice! I do this quite often as a challenge to myself. I generally pick a few topics of interest and set out to learn all I can. Some I master and some I don't, but always walk away with more knowledge that when I began.

Another goal that is easily attainable is to aim to learn something new every day. It may be just a fact or a new way of doing something, but it keeps your brain active and increases your knowledge at the same time.

Maggie


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Niki said:


> Thank you for the link. Checking it out now.


Here's another link that will save you $$$ if you are not already aware of it. www.half.com. Most books you may want to read are likely listed here.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

kinderfeld said:


> Here's another link that will save you $$$ if you are not already aware of it. www.half.com. Most books you may want to read are likely listed here.


That's where almost all of my homesteading books have come from! Darned useful site. And you can generally get a couple of books from the same seller and save on shipping. I usually get one useful book and one bit of brain candy for $.75.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

ailsaek said:


> That's where almost all of my homesteading books have come from! Darned useful site. And you can generally get a couple of books from the same seller and save on shipping. I usually get one useful book and one bit of brain candy for $.75.


Same here.

I got _The New Complete Joy of Homebrewing_ for $.75. Looked brand new when I got it. After shipping I still saved at least 75% of the listed price.

I like that they have a fixed shipping rate system as well.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

bgraham said:


> Do you sew or knit? What about learning to spin? You might not can raise sheep now but you could learn how to spin and knit yourself a sweater.


Don't forget vegetable fibers - you can grow cotton or flax in a garden. Southern Exposure Seed Exchange has several varieties of colored highland cotton that can be grown as far north as PA, and you can get flax seed either from a seed catalog (not recommended, too expensive) or raw seed from a health food store or well-stocked grocery store by the pound for a whole lot less. Cotton's easier, as all you have to do is pick the seeds out, but even with the processing, flax is something within the grasp of most homesteaders - the hardest tools to come up with are the hackles, and you can make them with a little bit of plywood and some nails.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumping to the front page as it may be of interest to some of our newer visitors...

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I see this is an old thread, but some ideas to add:

A small herb garden, or herbs in pots.

Grow vining plants like squash, cukes, melons, beans on trellis's if you have just a little bit of space.

Plant some yucca plants, their roots are a natural soap. They can be used to replace hand soap, shampoo, and laundry soaps, not sure if it would be good as dish soap.

Plant stevia to use in place of sugar for many things. 
A single hive can supply a full year of honey for a family.

Some city lots still have the well from years before city water was available? A hand pump or a solar pump could be put on it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

When you talk about needing more land for animals, I'm not sure if you mean that there are municipal regulations where you live, but have you seen what they've done on a city lot at Path To Freedom? Just goes to show the possibilities.

Don't get discouraged or overwhelmed. Education is the key. Decide what skill/project you would like to accomplish, then work to make it fit your situation. There's lots of inspiration to be found on the internet and at the library.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

You have great spirit, enthusiasm can be hard to find sometimes. 

I started out gung ho and then reality struck. no one ever mentioned that I would actually have to work. *gasp*

It can be hard to get over obstacles, it just takes time. We all feel that way once in awhile. Slow down a bit if you need a break and try to concentrate on the things that bring you the most happiness or sense of whatever you are looking for. (security, independance etc.) Go in smaler steps, doing it all in one season does not work, I tried it and failed.

Rome wasn't built in a day and I suspect if it were a homestead it would have taken them even longer.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

hintonlady said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day and I suspect if it were a homestead it would have taken them even longer.


LOL!! I had to laugh at this, but I think it's true!! 

Kathleen


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Without trying to rain on anyones parade, being totally self reliant is a pipe dream. Even the indigenous Native American peoples were traders with other tribes at times of peace, and they lived far below the standard most folk set for themself these days. Lets not forget they were also nomadic and owed no one "rent" in the form of property tax either.

That said, I believe a person can reduce the dependency upon others by a huge amount if they truly desire to do so, but it takes something akin to living below other folks standards and not really caring about what may or may not be said about you and or your family...... [vanity is one of the sins mentioned in the historical book of records] you might get a kick out of the writing s of Dolly Freed circa 1978 Possum Living though somewhat outdated in dollars and cents, it still has some common sense to it and may be the spark to get you and others back on track of living less out of the pocket of the banksters.

My mother taught me to run a sewing machine [i aint no pansyboy taylor] but i cant grow cotton up north here, nor if i could do I have the ability or the machines to make that cotton into cloth and thread, so unless i wanna run around like Ted Nugent and his lady in animal skins like they once did a few years back, I have to rely on others for my threads..... my wife cant wear all spun wools, so spinning is out too. I can make a fish trap, but I prefer fishing with a pole and line, I cant make my own nylon filament i like to use so I gotta rely on others for that too..... I load my own shells for the rifle and pistol [centerfire not rimfire] but i purchase my powder, my primers, and brass.... though i can pour my own lead easy enough i purchase the specialty projectiles i like to use... I can pour other metals and make differnt things too, but knowing i can do that and making the time available to make something which could take umpteen attempts and still not be good enough to use on the job is wasting my time for other things so I rely on those folks who have the tools i want either already made or can make what i need faster and better than I have on those things..... So being self reliant is not what it is cracked up to be by those who claim to have the answer [more than likely they are not really "self" reliant anyhow] the best we can do is make enough of the things we use and grow enough of the foods we ingest to make a difference in our lives for satisfaction sake.

And The One I rely on the most, Almighty God, cause when I tried to tell Him my plan, he laughed.

William
Idaho


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Great thread, has given me some inspiration I needed  

One thing I didn't see mentioned that I am currently investigating/learning, is using natures materials to make everything from baskets to basic furniture.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm with you on that. There are times when it's good to stop, reassess, and make goals that are realistic. I happen to be a person that left on my own probably wouldn't make it for an extended period of time. I've had to realize that and decide to either a) change it, or b) accept it. In this case, I've done both.

We were never meant to survive independently of others. It's why we have societies where we can rely on each other. Nobody has time to do it all. Nobody has the ability to do it all. Although I'm sure we all know at least one exceptional person who will try to convince us they can. <wink>

We have to recognize our own individual limits, and seek out others who compliment those deficiencies in ourselves in a survival situation. Personally, I have a bad aim. It's not where my talent lies. But I can cook, garden, sow, preserve, plan supply needs, and I can take away many mysterious, chronic pains with my hands. There are a myriad of other things I've learned how to do on my own, compliments of the members of HT (like make some amazingly awesome bread!!). 

The important thing is that knowledge is at hand, and there are a diverse number of ways to approach any future challenge or decrease in our lifestyles - without panicking! How many people do you know that would be stunned if they all of a sudden couldn't use their washing machine or a laundromat? Well pump? Toilet? Shower? Furnace? Hot water heater? Grill? Stove?

It's possible, if you think of everyone in your neighborhood, that you have your own little interdependent community that could learn to function in a shtf situation by calling on each other's talents and specialties. They would need an organizer with the knowledge and information needed to do things differently. They would need others who planned ahead and can supply their needs until the distribution chain opened up again. Some people prepare with food, others with utilities, others with money or special skills we often call 'hobbies' because they create no income. Some people do all of that.

Sometimes a person just needs a break from thinking about it, and just to enjoy life for a while. 



Taking stock of what you've accomplished, and what you have to offer in trade for something else you might not be able to do for yourself, and having the confidence to know it would be of use to someone else too, is valuable. But I believe, the debt free portion of self-reliance is one of the most important parts to the path of self-sufficiency. If you aren't debt free, it severely limits your options when bad times come calling.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I've read their site and also several articles on this family and made the following note to myself:

1/10th of an acre supports 4 people with food, energy and $25,000 year income. ONE-TENTH OF ONE ACRE.....

They supply 80% of their food in the summer, 50% in the winter (plus the cash crop) and

60% of their own energy needs.

They grow 300 kinds of produce, 6,000 pounds of food (that's 3 tons), although their first harvest was a measley 2,300 pounds. )

For their cash crop, they sell salad greens, edible flowers, heirloom tomatoes and duck eggs.

I have to re-read this note to myself every now and then when I think "I can't do much...."


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Patti the garden girl is incredibly inspirational for sustainable, productive living on a small plot. www.gardengirltv.com


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

Niki, 
grapes, blackberries, raspberries, strawberries would be a good start for years down the road.
Also, plant an orchard.(apples, pears, peaches etc)
chickens are a good investment. (eggs and meat) remember you don't need a rooster for a hen to have egg production. Rooster for reproduction.
Fish in a pond.
learn what edible foods are in the woods
Hope some of these ideas help. BTW I learned this year how to render lard.:bouncy:


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I've come back to this thread to re-read all the great ideas and encouragement. The past year or so I've been doing some major soul-searching to determine if "homesteading" is really right for me and I've come to the conclusion that I'm already doing it on a smaller scale, so why not continue and work towards the goal of "larger scale"? lol Now that I'm motivated again, it's really too late to bother putting in a garden, but it looks like I will have a lot of pears, apples, peaches and berries to process. It feels good to get my "mojo" back.  

Now I'm off to find a good recipe to make mozzarella.


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Nikki, hang in there and take baby steps as neccesary.I returned to northrtn Texas after 10 years in Europe this spring..I arrived too late to get in a good garden but have gotten some tomatoes and pepper plants that are about to procuce, 3 squash plants with squash on them, several watermelon plants that are covered with blooms and some cantaloupe with with melons coming on it.And cucumbers that are blooming..I have 3 production red hens (out of 10, had a skunk problem) that will start laying soon and plan to buy some pullets very soon...Will dig up another bed for a fall garden in the next month, and may plant some late potatoes for new potatoes in barrels or using the dirt bag method method...It is too hot here to grow lettuce or carrots in the summer but I will have a cheap greenhouse attached to the end of the house by winter and grow them then..Have a male rabbit and will be getting a couple of females in the near future so will have meat..Possible getting some quail also....I am working with almost 2 acres but about 3/4 acre is not very usable due to mesquite trees and bad soil..Thats where the goats or a smal breed of calf will go when money/time present itself...The previous resident had Llamas so I have a lot of poop to mix with grass cuttings and leaves from a huge wisteria covering an arbor (produces a lot of leaves) for compost...I also have a freezer full of food I got on sale, a cabinet full of canned goods, these all together total up to over 2 months of food.Next year I will be ready to plant a very large garden, have more animals and be able to produce more of my own food.This is on top of commuting an hour and a half each way and working an 8 hour day...A year ago as bad as I wanted I couldn't see myself where I am now but things started to fall into place and I took the ball and have started to run with it...I doubt that I will ever be totally self sufficient but I can grow a lot of our own food that is healthy and brings a state of pride and fullfillment........Other than normal housing expenses, child support(22 months more) and a car payment I owe no one.........So keep your chin up,keep plugging away and do what you can....THIS IS MY PASSION AND DREAM AND THE LAST DREAM I HAVE LEFT SO I AM PURSUEING IT WITH A FERVOR....LnE


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

It is NOT too late to put in a garden. It may be too late for some crops, but many will mature and many will take fall frosts. I'm still planting potatoes, beans, beets, carrots, chard, cukes and zukes...from seed. Then there are cool weather crops: lettuce, non-lettuce greens, spinach, turnips, etc. The only things I wouldn't plant in my location now would be the tomato family unless I had plants ready to put in, and winter squash which may take too long if starting from seed. Garlic gets planting the beginning of October. So, get going!


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Niki said:


> A couple of years ago the thought of being totally self-reliant was very appealing to me. Knowing full well that I would literally die if I were to attempt doing off grid by myself (due to my own lack of knowledge and survival skills). I started doing baby steps and learn as I went. I thought of little things around my home that I could do myself instead of buying from the store or having someone do for me.
> 
> I garden and I do some canning, freezing and dehydrating. I have made butter and my own laundry detergent. I found ways to become more and more frugal and try to get along with as little money as possible. While it is only a small start, it was liberating! Needless to say, the more I tried to live self-reliantly, the more I realized just how reliant I still was. Disheartening. I can make my own laundry detergent, but I still need to go off and purchase the ingredients to make it. That nearly defeats the purpose from a self-reliant standpoint.
> 
> I'm not sure why I am even posting this other than I am frustrated. I own a house on just under one acre and it is in a small town, so I have the rural-ness, but also have neighbors which means no animals until I find (and can afford) to buy some land. If anyone has some suggestions on LITTLE things I can be doing now, I really would appreciate it. I need to get my "fire" back and having some trouble finding it.


On an acre in a small town you can easily keep chickens and rabbits. Maybe even a dairy goat.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

LostnEurope said:


> Nikki, hang in there and take baby steps as neccesary.I returned to northrtn Texas after 10 years in Europe this spring..I arrived too late to get in a good garden but have gotten some tomatoes and pepper plants that are about to procuce, 3 squash plants with squash on them, several watermelon plants that are covered with blooms and some cantaloupe with with melons coming on it.And cucumbers that are blooming..I have 3 production red hens (out of 10, had a skunk problem) that will start laying soon and plan to buy some pullets very soon...Will dig up another bed for a fall garden in the next month, and may plant some late potatoes for new potatoes in barrels or using the dirt bag method method...It is too hot here to grow lettuce or carrots in the summer but I will have a cheap greenhouse attached to the end of the house by winter and grow them then..Have a male rabbit and will be getting a couple of females in the near future so will have meat..Possible getting some quail also....I am working with almost 2 acres but about 3/4 acre is not very usable due to mesquite trees and bad soil..Thats where the goats or a smal breed of calf will go when money/time present itself...The previous resident had Llamas so I have a lot of poop to mix with grass cuttings and leaves from a huge wisteria covering an arbor (produces a lot of leaves) for compost...I also have a freezer full of food I got on sale, a cabinet full of canned goods, these all together total up to over 2 months of food.Next year I will be ready to plant a very large garden, have more animals and be able to produce more of my own food.This is on top of commuting an hour and a half each way and working an 8 hour day...A year ago as bad as I wanted I couldn't see myself where I am now but things started to fall into place and I took the ball and have started to run with it...I doubt that I will ever be totally self sufficient but I can grow a lot of our own food that is healthy and brings a state of pride and fullfillment........Other than normal housing expenses, child support(22 months more) and a car payment I owe no one.........So keep your chin up,keep plugging away and do what you can....THIS IS MY PASSION AND DREAM AND THE LAST DREAM I HAVE LEFT SO I AM PURSUEING IT WITH A FERVOR....LnE


Eliot Coleman's "Four Season Garden" (I THINK that's the name of the book) will give you a whole new perspective on the gardening "season".


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

anniew said:


> It is NOT too late to put in a garden. It may be too late for some crops, but many will mature and many will take fall frosts. I'm still planting potatoes, beans, beets, carrots, chard, cukes and zukes...from seed. Then there are cool weather crops: lettuce, non-lettuce greens, spinach, turnips, etc. The only things I wouldn't plant in my location now would be the tomato family unless I had plants ready to put in, and winter squash which may take too long if starting from seed. Garlic gets planting the beginning of October. So, get going!


Thanks, Annie! Oy...I have got a lot to learn!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Been awhile since this was looked at, with the new members - maybe something to learn and expand on.

Angie


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

In an SHTF or TEOTWAWKI situation there will be a time of craziness where it won't be safe to travel very far or trade with any but close neighbors, but shortly thereafter there will be trade. Skills will be necessary because everyone will be growing food. Learn all the skills you can because you will find one of them that you can use profitably. Even during the craziness there will be neighbors with useful items that they don't have the knowledge to use. Having that knowledge just might save your life and theirs. The old farmer just outside town may have hogs and fat but no idea how or time to make soap. The spinster lady next door may have a spinning wheel in the attic. Knowledge is survival in a very real sense and it can be hard to figure out just what your situation may require.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought I would 'BUMP' this back up.
Lots of good tips, ideas and support.


----------

